# Oppo 105 and a NAS - help please



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all

I have a new Oppo 105 and ethernet cable connection to a Synology DS213 NAS where I keep my music files.

The NAS is running Synology DiskStation software/OS -- should be latest edition.

What settings on the NAS will improve my ability to 'look at' the file structure on the NAS from the Oppo 105's 'Network' application?

Initially I could not see the NAS at all from the Oppo 'Network' application. Then by random fiddling with the NAS setup, I had a mini-breakthrough when I disabled the firewall in the DiskStation OS.

However, now I can see the NAS top-level but when clicking into it I can only see 3 directories: Music, Video, and Pictures. This would probably be okay if I put all my music in that 'Music' folder, but that is at the top level of the NAS and it is a shared NAS (family members), so I am keeping my music in a folder under a sub-drive under my name.

I can't see any folders on the NAS except the 3 media folders above (from the Oppo screen). Can anyone help please?


----------



## RingoHung (Jan 13, 2014)

tnargs said:


> Hi all I have a new Oppo 105 and ethernet cable connection to a Synology DS213 NAS where I keep my music files. The NAS is running Synology DiskStation software/OS -- should be latest edition. What settings on the NAS will improve my ability to 'look at' the file structure on the NAS from the Oppo 105's 'Network' application? Initially I could not see the NAS at all from the Oppo 'Network' application. Then by random fiddling with the NAS setup, I had a mini-breakthrough when I disabled the firewall in the DiskStation OS. However, now I can see the NAS top-level but when clicking into it I can only see 3 directories: Music, Video, and Pictures. This would probably be okay if I put all my music in that 'Music' folder, but that is at the top level of the NAS and it is a shared NAS (family members), so I am keeping my music in a folder under a sub-drive under my name. I can't see any folders on the NAS except the 3 media folders above (from the Oppo screen). Can anyone help please?



I also haves connected my Oppo BDP-105 to my NAS. The only difference is that I have a router in between as I want my computers to access the files in the NAS too. I am not sure connection to the NAS without a router would work or not. I hope this help.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks I will have a look at that --- although first thought is that my setup is a bit like yours.

Mine goes Oppo + PVR + AVR + laptop => 8-port Gigabit ethernet switch => long cable => second 8-port Gigabit ethernet switch => NAS + PC + ADSL modem.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tnargs said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a new Oppo 105 and ethernet cable connection to a Synology DS213 NAS where I keep my music files.
> under my name.
> ...


I use a similar setup but with a QNAP NAS. I see the same three options (photo, music, video) but when I click on any one of them, it shows me all the directories in which those filetypes _might _be contained. In practice, it shows me all the directories and that is with the firewall intact.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you Kal.

After opening the 'Music' folder and waiting a *long* while, I can now see all the folders in the NAS, and access them. Good!

However, I can only access the music files via the folder structure on the NAS. They do not get catalogued in the NAS's Music directory, i.e. the folders "by Artist", "by Album", "Recently Added", etc are all empty.

Is this something I need to do on the NAS media software? i.e. create a catalog?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tnargs said:


> Thank you Kal.
> 
> After opening the 'Music' folder and waiting a *long* while, I can now see all the folders in the NAS, and access them. Good!
> 
> ...


I do not use Synology but QNAP so this may not be relevant. I can link/share one directory with another (without actually copying the files) so that the media app sees the folder with the files.


----------

